# JL Audio C5-650's



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

*JL Audio C5-650's No Reserve*

I have a set of used JL Audio C5-650's that I just posted on eBay. The mid bass drivers were installed too close to a door panel and the surrounds are in rough shape as a result. The tweeters and crossovers are stellar.

They are listed on eBay as "for parts or not working" because of the mid bass surrounds.

Link to auction on eBay:

JL Audio C5 650 6 5" 2 Way Component Speakers 699440991049 | eBay

Photos (I tried to get the surround issues to show up):


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there anything wrong with the mids functionally speaking, or just looks?


----------



## atownmack (Mar 20, 2013)

Aside from being unattractive, do the mids play well? Are they 100% functioning?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a bidding war against someones automatic bidder but I got high bid at $20.50. Send me your PP and it's a done deal.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

They play but the woofer surrounds are deformed and cracked. I tried to show that in the pictures. 

I've had lots of PM's asking my price. This is an eBay auction and it has already received bids so that is the only way to purchase them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

remeolb said:


> They play but the woofer surrounds are deformed and cracked. I tried to show that in the pictures.
> 
> I've had lots of PM's asking my price. This is an eBay auction and it has already received bids so that is the only way to purchase them.
> 
> ...


was your auction's winning bid $20.50?

if so, private message schmiddr2.


----------



## remeolb (Nov 6, 2009)

The auction has 9 days left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I was joking about taking my bid. Sorry for the confusion.

GLWS.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I can only imagine how they sounded squeezed like that.


----------

